# I can't install KB2999226



## neofan3 (Jan 8, 2007)

In order to run gog galaxy, I need this kb2999226. It is a small stand alone windows installer ( ~ 600kb ). But it runs forever. What should I do ?

win 7 64 bit, AMD.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Go to Start, then run, type Services.msc and press Enter. Find Windows Update in the list, right click and choose Restart. Then go and re-run the standalone update.

You may also want to go to this thread: https://forums.techguy.org/threads/steps-for-installing-updating-windows-7-sp1.1176121/

The issue you are having means you are missing other Windows updates that fix this issue. Start at step number 8.


----------



## neofan3 (Jan 8, 2007)

/ said:


> The issue you are having means you are missing other Windows updates that fix this issue. Start at step number 8.


That's is the point, isn't it. I want to run *a stand alone* update and not the whole update.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Same thing applies, it uses the same mechanism. Have you tried what I suggested?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

When you attempt to run a standalone update, the first thing Windows will do is "check for updates". That's how MS designed the update process. If you do not have check for updates set to *never*, it will churn away for hours.
If you have it set to never, it says checking for updates and goes for under a minute then you get the dialog box do you want to install this update?.

I've been updating four Windows 7 computers in our home for many years and learned this past year what needed to be done to get 1 or a dozen stand alone updates to install quickly.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If you set it to Never you still need to reboot or restart the Windows Update service to stop any previous checks. You also don't need to set updates to Never, restarting the service and running the standalone installer immediately also works if it's just for one update. However once you install the new Windows Update Agent, KB3172605, you no longer have to do these steps and the standalone installers work correctly as does the Windows Update site.


----------



## neofan3 (Jan 8, 2007)

plodr said:


> When you attempt to run a standalone update, the first thing Windows will do is "check for updates". That's how MS designed the update process. If you do not have check for updates set to *never*, it will churn away for hours.
> If you have it set to never, it says checking for updates and goes for under a minute then you get the dialog box do you want to install this update?.
> 
> I've been updating four Windows 7 computers in our home for many years and learned this past year what needed to be done to get 1 or a dozen stand alone updates to install quickly.


N0, it was a stand alone update but I downloaded it to my computer. Only it refuses to run.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It's an update to Microsoft Visual Studio 2015 to include the Windows 10 Universal CRT component that's needed to run this application you want on earlier operating systems.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

neofan3 said:


> N0, it was a stand alone update but I downloaded it to my computer. Only it refuses to run.


Yes, we know that, but what we are saying is that it uses the same mechanism as Windows Update and the same fix applies. You need to disable Windows Update and reboot, or Start and Restart the Windows Update Service, or apply the Windows Update Agent fix.

We've run into the issue with Windows 7 and have all worked around it with the methods posted above. It's a well documented issue and resolved by running KB3172605 which you can download from the link I posted in the my first response.

So to clarify: *IT DOES NOT MATTER THAT THE UPDATE YOU ARE RUNNING IS A STANDALONE UPDATE*, it's not installing because the Windows Update system is broken.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Neofan3 edited his post. He was initially claiming it was a standalone installer and "not an update" but I think they understand it better now.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

A standalone installer is still an update.


----------

